# BIRT



## sauerpeter (11. Sep 2013)

Hallo Leute,

mal eine Frage zu BIRT. Ich hofe ihr könnt mir eine Auskunft geben.

Ich habe ein Programm, welches Anfragen bündelt bzw. dokumentiert. Jede Kundenanfrage bekommt eine laufende Nummer.
Meist ist solch eine Anfrage an Personen gebunden. 

Ist es mit BIRT möglich, mir eine grafische Auflistung:

- der Anfragen insgesamt
- der Anfrage pro Personen
- und grob die Themen der Anfragen

ausgeben zu lassen und in einem schönen pdf-File grafisch anzeigen zu lassen?

Ist das möglich oder ist dazu ne Menge Programmierarbeit nötig?

Beste Grüße
sauerpeter


----------



## parabool (12. Sep 2013)

prinzipiell ist das mit Birt möglich.
Aufwand wäre:
- programmierung = Einbindung von und Datenübergabe an Birt-Engine
- Erstellung des Berichtslayout/scripting

Jasperreport wäre auch eine Alternative (meiner Meinung nach leichter)


----------



## sauerpeter (12. Sep 2013)

parabol, vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Ok, das BErichtslayout halte ich für weniger kompliziert. Wenn ich mich in BIRT + dessen Erstellung bißchen eingehender eingefuchst habe, ist das sicher zu schaffen.

Einziges Problem ist wirklich das mit den Daten. das sich der Report zur Auswertung wirklich die verschiedenen Daten aus der Datenbank zieht. Ist das generell tricky oder "einfach". Weißt du das zufällig?


----------



## sauerpeter (12. Sep 2013)

Nach Jasperreport muss ich mal schauen. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.:toll:


----------



## parabool (12. Sep 2013)

bei Birt gibt es 2 Wege:

1. Datenquelle direkt im Birt-Report einlesen (dann ev. mehr Scripting (javascript))
2. Datenübergabe im Java-Programm


----------

